# Combination of salbutamol, caffeine and high-calorie diet: more muscle, less fat



## Arnold (Nov 18, 2019)

*Combination of salbutamol, caffeine and high-calorie diet: more muscle, less fat*

During a low-calorie slimming diet, pharmacological strength athletes sometimes use beta-2 agonists such as salbutamol to lose more fat and at the same time retain more muscle. According to obesity researchers at the American Pennington Biomedical Research Center, salbutamol can also improve body composition during a high-calorie diet. If you combine salbutamol with caffeine.

Salbutamol and caffeine are both stimulants. They do not work in the same way, but both activate mechanisms in the body through which fat cells release their content into the blood and the body's calorie consumption increases. We also know that in higher doses salbutamol stimulates muscle growth.

The researchers wondered what would happen if you combined salbutamol and caffeine.

*Human study*
The researchers gave salbutamol and caffeine in oral form in different doses to adults, and then determined their calorie consumption. They discovered that the combination of one hundred milligrams of caffeine and one milligram of salbutamol increased the subjects' calorie consumption.

*Animal study*
For 4 weeks the researchers gave salbutamol, caffeine and the salbutamol-caffeine combination to rats, who were fattened at the same time. When the researchers determined the body composition of the animals after those 4 weeks, they saw that only the combination of these 2 substances simultaneously inhibited the increase in fat mass and stimulated the growth of muscle mass.

*Conclusion*
"In summary, caffeine and salbutamol increased metabolic [...] rate in humans", the researchers summarize. "Salbutamol treatment resulted in a trend for increased metabolic rate in rats, and caffeine did not increase the effect of salbutamol alone."

"However, the addition of caffeine to salbutamol enhanced the treatment's ability to increase lean body mass while decreasing fat mass without changing food intake in rats."

*Applicability*
The biological effects of the salbutamol-caffeine combi are interesting for people who have too much fat, but who cannot afford to lose muscle mass, the researchers write in their publication and their patent. Fat children, for example. Or obese elderly people with an increased risk of sarcopenia.

The researchers think that their findings can be applied in practice. For that reason, they patented their discovery. [US20180055848A1.]

We ourselves think that there are still more groups that will note of these research results with above-average interest...

Source: Obesity (Silver Spring). 2015 Sep;23(9):1830-5.


----------

